# Instrumente fotografieren



## Graphique (18. April 2005)

Hi zusammen,

ich möchte Instrumente (Gitarren, Trompeten usw.) digital ablichten und mir dazu eine Grundausstattung an Leuchten usw. anschaffen. Wer kann mir als Anfänger Tipps geben, was ich am besten kaufe/was ich dazu mindestens brauche (außer 'ner Kamera   ), wo ich meine Grundausstattung kaufen kann?

Thanx 'n'Greetz - Graphique


----------



## DerBerliner (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo Graphique,

also für derartige Aufnahmen würde ich Dir ein Blitzset mit Softbox empfehlen.
Insbesondere glänzende bzw. stark reflektierende Objekte (z.b. die Trompete) bedürfen einer sauberen Lichtführung um nicht zuviel von dem preiszugeben was hinter der Kamera geschieht.

Darüber hinaus solltest Du dir ein paar Styroporplatten (im Baumarkt 50x100 cm) besorgen und einige davon schwarz streichen (Abtönfarbe). Zusätzlich zu der Blitzanlage kannst Du dann mithilfe dieser Reflektoren bzw. Neger das Licht so gestalten, dass die Instrumente gut modelliert werden.

Wer das noch nie gemacht hat, wird sicherlich mit den ersten Ergebnissen nicht sofort zufrieden sein. Hier gilt (wie so oft) ---- üben, üben, üben......

Und natürlich hier fragen, wenn man nicht weiterkommt.

Ach so, eine recht gute Bezugsquelle für alle die kein professionelles Studio betreiben: Brenner 
Ansonsten kommt man natürlich um Profi Systeme wie z.b. Hensel  nicht herum.


----------



## ASTROKSK (18. Juli 2005)

Also ich benutze für mein Hobby Teile aus dem Baumarkt und dem Bastelladen. Scheinwerfer habe ich aus dem Hobbyladen für so genannte Kellerdiskotheken. Reflexionen erzeuge ich mit Punktstrahlern aus dem Baumarkt. Für die Tönungen habe ich mir aus dem Bastelladen Metallfolien in Gold und Kupfer gekauft. Die Folien eignen sich auch sehr gut für Aktfotografie, wie z.B. Südseebräune durch Ausleuchtung mit der Kupferfolie. 

Gruß
G.B. ASTROKSK


----------

